# hegner or excalibur ?



## mpooley (21 May 2013)

Hi all
I am getting a bit too old for the larger joinery stuff that I have been doing so I thought I'd maybe do what I always intended to do when I was very ancient :wink: 
I love building houses so I always intended to get round to making replica's . I really fancy doing that.
Sooo I have a fair old budget and I really like the look of the excalibur but have read that people have had quality problems?
On the other hand I don't like the look of the Hegners at all but hear they are very very good.
(I'm easily influenced by the looks lol)

so I think I know what advice I'll get but hey ho you never know lol

Oh and do you think there is a market for Replica Houses as I think I'll soon fill the house up with them.

thanks

Mike


----------



## John51 (21 May 2013)

I've got a Hegner clone from Axminster and it uses the same blade change system as Hegner which I'm not fussed on at all. Maybe there's a knack to blade changes but I haven't learned it yet. Puts me off trying anything with a fair amount of inside cuts.

fwir, the Excalibur is great for blade changes/inside cuts but as you say, _some_ reports of less reliability than the Hegner. Many Excalibur users with no problems though. If I had a fair budget and wanted to do replica/dolls houses, I'd get both plus a set of Trend dolls house bits for the router table. I'd use the Hegner as a workhorse and the Excalibur for inside cuts.

Best way to check the market is to look on the bay at completed listings and see what people actually spend money on.

I can recommend 'Flying Dutchman' blades. Made in Germany but it's easier to order them from the USA. Go figure...


----------



## mac1012 (21 May 2013)

hegner all the way had one for 3 years and make all my craft work that I sell , was considering a excalbur but I know couple of people had problems with them the American green ones are better quality but the newer ones as with everything theses days quality goes down and price goes up.

the blade changing on hegner is fine if you have the quick release blade clamp makes it very quick

have you got this john ? if you havent will make a lot of difference to the speed of threading through hole in work for internal cutting

the bigger deltas a good too but they don't import to this country anymore and they are as rare as rocking horse s..t on ebay

mark


----------



## redmoorphil (21 May 2013)

Another vote for Hegner. I'm over the moon with mine and the quick clamp makes internal cuts easy.
When I returned my AWFS18 Axminster asked me if I would be interested in an Excalibur but after I mentioned the quality issues even the manager I spoke to conceded that there were problems with the Uk model.
Look for posts by Chippygeoff re: the Excalibur.


----------



## Gary Morris (21 May 2013)

From viewing 3 sites, I would say Hegner, closely followed by Excalbur. (if the Excaliber is the same over here as the model in the US) are the preferred ones, although a lot of guys in the US say they use Dewalt 877 (not 100% sure if 877 is the right no)


----------



## mac1012 (21 May 2013)

no the model isn't the same or they may be doing the same white model in as in uk the older green ones were manufactured in usa I think and far superior quality 

mark


----------



## Gary Morris (21 May 2013)

Thanks Mark, I thought I read somewhere that they were different

Gary


----------



## John51 (22 May 2013)

No Mark, I haven't got the quick change release clamp, will look into it.


----------



## mpooley (22 May 2013)

Thank you for all your replies.
It's not what I wanted to hear as I really like the features on the Excalibur but I have been warned now lol.

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## ChrisR (22 May 2013)

Another vote for Hegner, blade change/inside cuts not a problem.
But do get a variable speed model if you are going to get one, as it is not an update option.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## mpooley (22 May 2013)

Looking around I can't find many places that sell them. a few on Ebay and a multicut 1 on Amazon !


----------



## Gary Morris (22 May 2013)

there was one for sale here a few days ago.


----------



## mpooley (22 May 2013)

Gary Morris":3r6rtqvb said:


> there was one for sale here a few days ago.



Just had a look thanks
It's collection only in the deep south lol and i'm in the far North of Norfolk


----------



## mac1012 (22 May 2013)

here you go mike 

http://www.hegner.co.uk/

all you need is here :shock: 

and john you will find the quick release blade clamp here

http://www.hegner.co.uk/Quick-Clamp-for-Piercework

people think the only difference is its got a knob instead of using the clock key but its more than that the slot dosent go the whole way through thus allowing your blade to rest against a definate stop so takes away the guess work of aligning the blade if that makes sense

mark


----------



## mpooley (22 May 2013)

Ah I see the Hegner Multicut 1 is a great price on the Hegner site !!
£0.00 
can't be bad lol


----------



## boysie39 (23 May 2013)

I got a Multicut 1from Hegner and had them fit it with a variable speed and its a real beauty . I don't get the chance to use it as much as I would like but when I do it is magic .With the proper blades it is a joy to use.I have an other saw which is a hegner clone and is about 20yrs. old from what I can figure out and twice as heavy as the new one it works perfectly but has no V/S . I intend to fit to take pinless blades and quick release fittings soon as I get things sorted . You will enjoy a Multicut . Best of luck .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (23 May 2013)

I also have the old Multicut 1, could not afford the variable speed at the time.Eugene please post the cost of the conversion to variable speed.It might be still too much for me to do but would like to see the cost.

Bryan. :roll:


----------



## mac1012 (23 May 2013)

bryan you cant convert at a later date I think what Eugene means is he ordered multi cut 1 with variable speed they advise on hegner website that it cannot be added later the mul 1 with variable speed is 550 approx.

Eugene did you get my message about my postage details  

mark


----------



## Bryan Bennett (24 May 2013)

Thanks Mark It has not been a problem for me being a single speed and has done everything I wanted to do.I have done projects that never thought that I would be able to do.

Bryan


----------



## mac1012 (24 May 2013)

I only have single speed

mark


----------



## boysie39 (24 May 2013)

The cost of having V/S added to my Multicut .1 was about £140 .In all honesty I have it set a speed and I dont think I have changed it since I found the speed that suited . :roll: But it's there if I need it .

Mark ,yes I have picked up your pm and will post to you on Monday . Sorry for delay but I don't get to my PC every day .


----------



## boboxsi (24 Mar 2015)

Hi

I am new here, and i come from Slovenia. I come from a land where finding good wood is not a problem but good scroll sow is.

I am thinking of buying Excalibur or Hegner multicut 2 S with electronic regulator of speed .

I read all the topic of this two sows but since Excalibur is real know sow in USA i rely do not know what to chose.
Price is similar in Germany which is 4 hours drive from my country or forwarder cost from Germany is around 20 EUR.

ok If Excalibur is nothing similar to American brother than it is bad investment and i have to send it back to Germany all over again on repairing. but if i look data sheet the Excalibur is more power full sow. And if i know something if you cut out thick wood you need power.

Hegner have only power of motor100 W and Excalibur have 320 W - (it is writen imput power) Excalibur output power is 60 W.
It confused me this power data. My be i would like to make puzzels for kids from 1 inch thick wood .

Did Excalibur quality improve over 2 -3 years ?
Thank you for all the help


----------



## Bryan Bennett (25 Mar 2015)

Hi and a very warm welcome to the forum,I own the baby of the Hegner family and has been a faithful friend for many a year.There are members on here better qualified to answer your post,who will be along shortly.I may be of help later.You are going to enjoy the journey once you get the machine of your choice. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (25 Mar 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

In my opinion there is no choice, Hegner is the saw to get.

I have had a Hegner for many years, and it gets a very busy life nearly every day, and I have never replaced any parts, apart from blades, which goes into the thousands.

Take care, and hope you get up and running with a saw soon.

Chris R.


----------



## PeteG (25 Mar 2015)

Hello Boboxsi  

I looked at buying the Excalibur a couple of months a go. I didn't believe the UK models were the same as the ones supplied to the US market after reading a couple of poor reviews. 
I emailed Axminster who I believe own the UK license, and was told they did have quality issues a couple of years ago but have since upgraded the link arm and motor drive, 
after which the number of returned machines were negligible.


----------



## boboxsi (25 Mar 2015)

Thank you for answers 

Every day work is this for hobby or business?

For now i would like to start as hobby but in the future who knows how long i will have this job.
The Draw programs Corel Draw or Adobe Ilustrator i use in my job now for 5 yers and i think it will not be a big problem for making a design for saw.
My be i will change something in the future.

If you saw all days long why you dont use Harthie e 300 but it cost 2000 eur 


Sorry i do not have permission to post link


----------



## PeteG (25 Mar 2015)

Do you mean this one Boboxsi? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e-5471j2WE


----------



## boboxsi (25 Mar 2015)

Yes 
This is the saw 

Thank you


----------



## Cordy (25 Mar 2015)

Just got back from collecting my eBay small Hegner variable speed, 330 mile round trip; thankfully mostly Motorway

About the same size as the Sealey that I bought off PeteG but much much heavier

Quick try-out and it seems good, blade tension easier to set and it blows so much cold air onto wood I might need gloves #-o =P~


----------



## Cordy (25 Mar 2015)

Excalibur
Cheaper here than Axminster


http://bivenmachinerysales.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_185&product_id=381

St. Annes; near Blackpool

Lancashire


----------



## boboxsi (26 Mar 2015)

PeteG

I reed your poste and watch your workplace and it is pure beauty. But as i can see you chose hagner because the good name of the saw.
Which blade do you use?
Did you earn money for all the mashins that you have or you bought it with savings ?

I am asking because now i have band saw small one and i love to work with wood - the warmth of the wood is incredible to me.
What you are making with scroll sow is pure love. 
Since i have small children and money is a problem for buying all the mashins. 
Don`t tel me to buy cheap scroll saw because i read on this forum that in 2-3 months all update scroll saw on higher level.
And this scroll saw is yust for me, my hobby and i like the American thinking. Scroll saw for hobby and sell it so you can buy wood or some other mashines. I hope i do not dream in the clouds 

Thank you for all the answers.

Blaz (that i do not hide under username)


----------



## boboxsi (26 Mar 2015)

Sorry for new post

I am reading and reading this worum and i notest this what Chippygeoff write



> Hi Mark. The face book page is, Wooden crafts from Wales. I was disappointed with the Hegner. Where the slot is in the table the two halves of the table are at different levels so there is a step, which is annoying when cutting as I have to lift the wood over the step. Another problem is the speed control knob, it is loose and after half an hours cutting I have to turn it up to full speed again as it as work its way down. I am breaking blades like there is no tomorrow. I am cutting 18mm thick hardwood and its like watching paint dry as it is so slow, it only runs at 1450 SPM. I am using a 9 blade FD-UR now to cut the outside shape of some items.
> 
> I should be getting the Dewalt back later this week, It died a few weeks ago and is having a new motor fitted, it runs at 1750 SPM and flies through hardwood. When i get it back the Hegner is going back to be sorted and the table is being exchanged for the cast iron one. The Hegner is a good little saw but I feel it is only for light work. Its a joy making my puzzles on as I am only using 6mm birch ply. I really wanted the 22inch hegner but then its £1000. There does not seem to be any way of adjusting the tension, I think the tension is to tight and that is why I am breaking so many blades. The saw has the quick release tension lever and clamps etc. I can reduce the tension when I have a blade in by undoing the black knob at the back but when I put a new blade in I am back to square one as the tension lever will tension the blade as before.




His worke is unbelivable but i al so thinking of cuting 18 mm wood 
Is this realy a problem for Hegner Multicut 2 ?

Thanx


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Mar 2015)

Hi Boboxs. When i first got my Hegner i did have a few problems but this is unusual for a Hegner. It was sent back to Hegner and after it was returned everything was fine and I have not had a problem since then. The tension is also fine and since that first post I have made thousands of items on it. Although the Excalibur has been improved I am still not happy with the table on it and in my opinion the Hegner is still the best saw available today. If you intend using the saw to bring in extra income then the Hegner is the machine to go for.


----------



## scrimper (26 Mar 2015)

boboxsi":34kcapx7 said:


> but i al so thinking of cuting 18 mm wood
> Is this realy a problem for Hegner Multicut 2 ?



Cutting 18mm is not a problem for a Hegner.


----------



## PeteG (26 Mar 2015)

boboxsi":1d3pqu3x said:


> PeteG
> 
> I reed your poste and watch your workplace and it is pure beauty. But as i can see you chose hagner because the good name of the saw.
> Which blade do you use?
> ...




Hello Blaz  

Thank you for the comments about my workshop, much appreciated. I chose the Hegner as I wanted a saw that I could rely on for many years to come, as well as being accurate and a real pleasure to use.
I will have to say though, I was very lucky as it was a birthday present, otherwise I would still be using the Sealey which I sold to Cordy.
I haven't made any money from my woodworking hobby, I have saved up or sold equipment from other hobbies for funding. Since turning the garage in to a workshop I have sold all my scuba diving gear,
archery equipment, several air rifles, two mountain bikes and a road bike. The only thing I haven't sold is my fishing gear, I've been tempted, it fills two of the cupboards on the back wall and I often think 
the extra space would be handy  

As Scrimper said, cutting 18mm wood isn't a problem. The Cake Box I recently made, I cut the main body of the box from around 49/50mm Oak, although the finished size was around 46mm after a little accident!

I've tried a few blades but my favourite ones are the Pegas Modified Geometry. Very accurate, very clean cutting and very good at following a straight line. Sadly they are quite expensive, so most of the time 
I use Pegas Double Reverse Cut blades.


----------



## boboxsi (5 Apr 2015)

Hey all 

Because of your experiences i bought Hegner multicut 2 varial speed ( this is the max money that i could spend for saw )
I receive it on Friday. and .... Yes i smile a little bit, taken a photo of it, and than start looking the mistakes on it since they are soooooooo expensive. For now i just find some details on table that it is shown that it is hand made saw.
OK than i put it on table and turn the knob on and the saw start dancing on my table so i have to screw it to the desk.
After cuting few different thickness of wood (beech wood) I cut 30 mm with blade no.5 with no big problem.
The only thing that it is not ok for me is that i cut like 3-5 boards and you can see scratch on the table (small ones) you can see that it was used - after 5 cuts  . But now i know why Chippygeoff have steel table and find on this forum that that you are making second table to put it. My be for this price is this a little issue.
Second thing is dust extraction. You can make it to blow or suck the dust. This is to hard question for me since i am a rookie in scroll saw. But as i can see you all made your own dust extraction i am thinking that original do not work as you want.
But in general i can write here after 1 month how I am pleased with. But for start yes it is bitter aftertaste regarding all the improve that i have to make since i bought the top and expensive scroll saw.

Second thing has nothing to do with Hegner. It is that i visit my local store for blades. All i could buy was proxxon Blades no 3, no 5, no 9, . This is all the assortment that i can buy here. So the expense of blades will go up. 

Thank you for all the smart advise that you posted here with no secret hiding.


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Apr 2015)

Hi Boboxes. Pleased to hear you have bought a Hegner. Yes, they are very expensive but with care will last a life time. When ever I buy a machine I like to have cast iron if I can. A good example is my router table. When I bought it I had three options for the table top. MDF, aluminium or cast iron. I went for the cast iron option, it cost a lot more than the others. It is 50mm thick and took two of us to lift it onto the tables frame and now, after being in use almost on a daily basis there is not a mark on it and still looks like new and it is the same with the table on my Hegner.

Aluminium does mark easily but you can overcome a lot of the wear on these tables by giving them a wax coating from time to time. I use Liberion lubricating wax, not only does it help protect the table but the wood slides more easily when cutting. If you are using old wood from maybe a piece of furniture you must make sure there is no nails or screws in it. Also if a blade breaks the end can scratch the table if the wood is pulled across the table. Sub tables are very good if you are going to make a few large items as the table on the Hegner is very small.

Most dust extraction ports on scroll saws are now very good and the one on the Hegner is no exception but dust extraction is important and as you know, most of us on the forum have made our own dust extraction system. If you make your own dust extraction DO NOT use the blower hose connected to a vacuum cleaner, the blower hose is very small compared to the diameter of the vacuum hose and after a while the motor will burn out on the vacuum cleaner, ideally have all hoses and pipes the same size as the vacuum cleaner.

I am sorry to hear you are having problems with blades. I have not used to proxxon blades before so i don't know what they are like. If you send me a PM with your address I will send you some good blades to try.


----------



## redmoorphil (5 Apr 2015)

Hi Boboxsi - You will love your Hegner - I originally considered the Excalibur but took Geoffs advice and love my Hegner.
The blower tube is pretty much useless when used as a vacuum but I purchased two of these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EZ3QGLU/r ... 71_TE_item
One wasn't long enough so 2 gives me a few spares. This works brilliantly when rigged up as a vacuum hose on the top but has to be brought in more from the side so it doesnt hit the arm.
No doubt you will find your own way to get it how you want it. Enjoy your new saw!


----------

